# 450 motor swap



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ive heard of a couple of people swapping the 350 rancher engines for a 450 engine. Has anyone done this or knows anyone who did this? Any advice or tips are appreciated. Thanks!:mimbrules:


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

There is a guy on highlifter that has done it but he's the only one I know that's done it.


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea thats extreme rancher but if im not mistaken you should be able to do it, idk if you can since the 350 deff is geared differently though.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

No it wasnt extreme, if the fourm was working i could tell you who but its still down.. And you can do it,they said its relatively simple to do. It takes a little bit of custom fabbing and you have to do a body lift if i remember correctly.


----------



## kawi03650 (Dec 19, 2009)

It requires at least a 2in body lift and you have to rebuild the motor mounts. As far as splines matching up on the outputs im not sure cause when we did mine i changed the front diff to a traxlock diff and the rear to a rincon with irs. So yes it is possible.


----------

